# MMORPG sind von der Grafik enttäuschend



## Xposio (20. Juli 2010)

*MMORPG sind von der Grafik enttäuschend*

Hallo an alle enttäuschten mmorpg Fans,

ich habe diesen Trade erstellt, damit ich auch eure Meinung höre und weil ich wissen möchte ob ihr eine Antwort habt, die meine Fragezeichen über meinem kopf beseitigen können.  

Als aller erstes will ich sagen, dass ich durchaus weis, das die mmorpgs, die eine gute Grafik haben sollen, sehr viel Festplattenspeicher "fressen" würden, doch alle mmorpg's haben im vergleich zu den offline spielen eine schlechte grafik (vergleiche Final fantasy 14 mit Final fantasy 13). 

Doch der Festplattenstandart ist heutzutage mit einer so hehen Kapazität beschmückt, dass sie es installieren könnten.

Sogar die spiele die demnächst kommen: Tera, Blade and Soul usw. haben den Standart der offline Rollenspiele nicht erreicht.

Hoffe das euch dieses Thema auch Interresiert und euch dazu leitet einen Kommentar zu schreiben, doch bitte keinen sinnlosen.


----------



## Pommes (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: mmorpg sind von der grafik entteuschend*

Der Sinn eines MMO's ist es auch nicht, nur eine gute Grafik zu besitzen, sondern durch Zusammenspiel zu bestechen. Man stelle sich ein großes Duell mit 25 Spielern mit Crysis-Effekten vor?
Es wäre unspielbar und würde keinen Spaß machen.
MMO's werden für eine sehr hohe Anzahl an Spielern prorgammiert und die Entwickler möchten die, die einen weniger performanten Rechner haben, eben nicht außen vorlassen, da sie natürlich auch wirtschaftlich sehr interessant für den Publisher/ Entwickler sind (Hauptgruppe der Spieler). Der HDD-Bedarf ist wohl mit der Vielfältigkeit dieser Spiele zu erkären


----------



## Holger15 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: mmorpg sind von der grafik entteuschend*

Die Grafik ist meiner Meinung nach relativ unwichtig, eher nice to have 

Du glaubst gar nicht, wie viele Leute mit Rechner MMORPGs spielen, die nichts können. WoW ist da ein sehr gutes Beispiel


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: mmorpg sind von der grafik entteuschend*

Die meisten die solche Spiele spielen haben wohl keine High End Rechner
und am ende ist es das Ziel der Hersteller so viele Spieler wie möglich zu haben. Und nicht wie bei Crysis viele durch sehr sehr hohe Hardwareanforderungen abzuschrecken.


----------



## Icejester (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: mmorpg sind von der grafik entteuschend*



> mmorpg sind von der grafik entteuschend



Aber nicht ganz so bescheiden wie Deine Orthographie. Was aber auch ganz gut ist, denn sonst hätten sie vermutlich recht wenige Kunden bzw. Abonnenten.


----------



## rabe08 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: mmorpg sind von der grafik entteuschend*

Die Grafik der online-Spiele hat nichts, aber auch überhaupt nichts mit der Festplatte zu tun. Der Grund für die zurückhaltende Grafik ist ganz einfach:

massentauglichkeit! Wenn ich ein MMORPG entwickle und damit Geld verdienen möchte, an erster Stelle aber erstmal die Entwicklungskosten reinholen möchte, ist das eine ganz einfach Rechnung. Wenn ich mich auf die Enthusiasten konzentriere und ein MMORPG abliefere, das z.B. auf Crysis-Niveau die Grafik liefert, habe ich da draußen nur einen sehr beschränkten Kundenkreis. Da kommen nicht viele Zahler bei rum. Viel schlimmer: Jochen B., stolzer Besitzer eines Pentium-Dualcore Rechners mit 2GB RAM und nvidia 8600GT hat sich mein Spiel gekauft. Zu Hause stellt er fest, das er eine Dia-Show mit 0,5 FPS gekauft hat. Er ist grob unzufrieden. In verschiedenen Foren stellt er fest, das es viele andere gibt, denen es genauso geht. Das gibt kein gutes Feedback. Jochen B. spielt also weiter WOW und läßt keine Möglichkeit aus, in allen möglichen Foren anzumerken, wie xxxxx mein Produkt doch sei. Genau wie tausende andere verprellte Kunden.

An der Massentauglichkeit hängen noch viele andere Faktoren: Das Gesamtpacket muß passen. Ich muß ein Spiel auf die Beine stellen, das auch mit mittelmäßiger, leicht angegrauter Hardware, geringe Eingabelatenzen liefert. Das Spiel läuft hauptsächlich auf dem Server, im Client wird die Grafik erzeugt und auf dem Client ist auch die Userschnittstelle zu finden. Wenn ich mit Highhend-Grafik die Ressourcen verballere, kann ein "lös Zauber xy aus" im schlimmsten Fall erst nach 5 Sekunden oder länger Reaktion auf dem heimischen Screen erzeugen. Gar nicht schön für das Spielerlebnis.


----------



## kress (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: mmorpg sind von der grafik entteuschend*

Zum Thema hohe Festplattenauslastung:
Ist ja klar, WoW zum Beispiel hat eine sehr große Welt mit vielen Texturen, da wird schon viel Speicherplatz benötigt.
Zumal man auch ein MMORPG auch nicht spielt, weil es eine schöne Grafik hat, wie schon gesagt, eher ein nice to have.


----------



## ZeroToxin (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: mmorpg sind von der grafik entteuschend*

also zum Thema schöne Grafik in MMOs:

Es gab da mal, vor langer langer Zeit ein MMO, welches komplett verpfuscht wurde als WoW rauskam.

Es nennte sich Star Wars: Galaxies

Das Game hatte eigentlich alles was ich mir von nem MMO erhoffen und wünschen konnte.

Gute Grafik, vor allem sehr schöne Character. Die Umgebung und Landschaft wirkte teilweise zwar etwas lieblos, aber SOE hatte durchaus was erreicht mit dem Game.

Wenn ich mir die heutigen "MMOs" so ansehe. ob nun WoW (was ich auch ne ganze zeitlang gespielt habe), Lineage II (welches nach wie vor das MMO mit den meisten aktiven Accounts ist) oder wie se nich alle heißen. Eins haben se gemeinsam: ne miese Grafik. Wobei L2 noch ne bessere hat als z.b. WoW

Zur Festplattenauslastung wurde ja eigentlich schon alles gesagt.


----------



## relgeitz (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: mmorpg sind von der grafik entteuschend*

wer spiele nur wegen der "geilen"(!!11einself) Grafik spielt, hat den Sinn (IMHO) nicht verstanden. Für schöne realistische Grafik kann man auch einen Film anschauen. Viele heutige Spiele haben ja genau das Problem, mörder super cool mega geile Grafik, aber das Spielprinzip ist der letzte Dreck. Da spiel ich lieber TF2, WoW, D2, Torchlight, BFBC2 als so einen blöd-Shooter wie Crysis - auch BFBC2 wirklich nicht schlecht aussieht ^^ Drakensang mag auch nicht schlecht aussehen, auch Oblivion schaut noch lecker aus, aber mir fehlt das Multi in Player


----------



## mixxed_up (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: mmorpg sind von der grafik entteuschend*



relgeitz schrieb:


> wer spiele nur wegen der "geilen"(!!11einself) Grafik spielt, hat den Sinn (IMHO) nicht verstanden. Für schöne realistische Grafik kann man auch einen Film anschauen. Viele heutige Spiele haben ja genau das Problem, mörder super cool mega geile Grafik, aber das Spielprinzip ist der letzte Dreck. Da spiel ich lieber TF2, WoW, D2, Torchlight, BFBC2 als so einen blöd-Shooter wie Crysis - auch BFBC2 wirklich nicht schlecht aussieht ^^ Drakensang mag auch nicht schlecht aussehen, auch Oblivion schaut noch lecker aus, aber mir fehlt das Multi in Player




Spielprinzip und Story sind deiner Meinung nach bei Crysis also kagge? 

Crysis hat mich von allen Shootern bisher sowohl im Einzelspieler sowie Mehrspieler Modus am meisten überzeugt. Die Story ist dabei gar nicht schlecht, ich weiß nicht was alle immer mit der Crysis Story haben.


----------



## rabe08 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: mmorpg sind von der grafik entteuschend*



kress schrieb:


> Zum Thema hohe Festplattenauslastung:
> Ist ja klar, WoW zum Beispiel hat eine sehr große Welt mit vielen Texturen, da wird schon viel Speicherplatz benötigt.



In einer Zeit, wo jedes Netbook mit 160GB HDD oder größer ausgeliefert wird ist die HDD nicht mehr der kritische Faktor. Spiele DVD 8GB, entkomprimiert 20GB, plus 1-2 GB Download. Kein Problem.


----------



## relgeitz (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: mmorpg sind von der grafik entteuschend*

würd auch sagen, festplatten sind mittlerweile das kleinste Problem. Man stelle sich halt mal 25-40 Spieler in einer Raid vor mit Crysis Grafik, und vll noch ein paar Dutzend KI-Gegner - da kommt das System ins schwitzen ^^ 

zu Crysis: 
Vietnam vs US mit Supersoldaten - wie oft hatten wir das schon? 
US Soldaten mit Spezialfähigkeiten (ja als Anzug, wuhu!) - wie oft hatten wir schon Spezialfähigkeiten? 
Südseesetting, okay eher noch neu (gabs aber auch schon) 
und im Addon kommen dann Aliens? ja klar... sowieso...


----------



## iNFAMOUS (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: mmorpg sind von der grafik entteuschend*

Es wird immer irgendwelche Ähnlichkeiten und Abkupferungen geben, man hat schon fast alles gesehen und es ist sehr schwierig etwas Neues zu bringen, was auch die Massen zufriedenstellt. Crysis hat jedoch alte Elemente frisch rübergebracht, was meiner Meinung nach bemerkenswert ist. Die Geschichte hingegen ist weder spannend noch intelligent.

Ein MMO sollte in erster Linie den Spielinhalt fesselnd und vor allem zügig wiedergeben. Es ist technisch einfach nicht möglich bei der noch hohen Anzahl von alten Rechner das Spiel auf ein hohes Grafikniveau zu heben, da sonst sehr viele Spieler unzufrieden sein werden.


----------



## Holyman (6. September 2010)

*AW: mmorpg sind von der grafik entteuschend*



Xposio schrieb:


> Hallo an alle enttäuschten mmorpg Fans,
> 
> ich habe diesen Trade erstellt, damit ich auch eure Meinung höre und weil ich wissen möchte ob ihr eine Antwort habt, die meine Fragezeichen über meinem kopf beseitigen können.
> 
> ...




Da ich AION oder auch Conan als MMO bezeichne, weiß ich nicht wo du da zu meckern hast, ENTTÄUSCHEND ist, ENTTÄUSCHEND wie Du im Titel zu schreiben


----------



## Creeze135 (12. September 2010)

*AW: mmorpg sind von der grafik entteuschend*

Ja mit der Festplatte hat das überhaupt nichts zutun, die Grafik der MMorpg`s ist natürlich nicht so geil wie jetzt zb Crysis was daran liegt das Blizzard will das soviele Leute wie möglich das Game zocken können und somit die Systemanforderungen so niedrig wie möglich gehalten werden, finde aber das zb wow garnicht mal schlecht aussieht finde es völlig ok.
Viel wichtiger in einem Mmorpg ist finde ich aber nicht die Grafik sondern das Gameplay, das Spiel muss mich fesseln und einfach nur bock machen, die Grafik sollte jetzt nicht von 1980 sein aber ist trotzdem eher zweitrangig.


----------



## jelais99 (12. September 2010)

*AW: mmorpg sind von der grafik entteuschend*

Zudem würden selbst Highend-Rechner in die Knie gehen, wenn bei einem MMO mit Crysis Engine 24 Leute am Raiden sind oder sich 50 Leute im PVP die Köpfe einschlagen.


----------



## Sash (12. September 2010)

*AW: mmorpg sind von der grafik entteuschend*

swg hatte zu seiner zeit ne geniale grafik. heute ist es age of conan.


----------



## Creeze135 (12. September 2010)

*AW: mmorpg sind von der grafik entteuschend*

Ich bin mal auf Guild Wars 2 gespannt, könnte vielleicht mal nen free MMorpg Game werden was ich zocken werde


----------



## Veriquitas (12. September 2010)

*AW: mmorpg sind von der grafik entteuschend*

Also ich finde die Grafik spielt keine grosse Rolle, gerade Wow ist super wenn man es noch nicht kennt. Aber einige könnten sich hierfüür auch interessieren:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jiUcuRNIwsw
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZ0EJdhR43Q


----------



## Bumblebee (13. September 2010)

*AW: mmorpg sind von der grafik entteuschend*

Ja, natürlich werden auch in den MMORPG's die Grafiken immer besser
Trotzdem - wie schon von einigen hier angemerkt
Die *Grafik* ist nicht das primär Entscheidende

OT: Nachdem das Thema ja nun schon in die 2. Seite geht erlaube ich mir anzumerken: Poster sind von der Rechtschreibung (manchmal) entteuschend... erm entt*ä*uschend


----------



## Sturmtank (14. September 2010)

*AW: mmorpg sind von der grafik entteuschend*

bin da mal auf SW TOR gespannt, ist zwar grafisch nicht gerade ein highlight, aber die letzten videos sehen doch schon gut aus finde ich.


----------



## Aven X (15. September 2010)

*AW: mmorpg sind von der grafik entteuschend*



Xposio schrieb:


> Hallo an alle enttäuschten mmorpg Fans,
> 
> ich habe diesen Trade erstellt, damit ich auch eure Meinung höre und weil ich wissen möchte ob ihr eine Antwort habt, die meine Fragezeichen über meinem kopf beseitigen können.
> 
> ...


 
Wer ein *Massively Multiplayer Online Role-Playing Game *spielt, setzt die Priorität aufs Erleben, auf die Atmosphäre des Games mit anderen Spielern.

Sich hier über Grafik zu beschweren zeigt nur, dass der Thread Ersteller den Sinn eines *Massively Multiplayer Online Role-Playing Game *nicht verstanden hat.


----------



## theo1992 (15. September 2010)

*AW: mmorpg sind von der grafik entteuschend*

schonmal age of conan versucht?


----------



## OfficialGrizzly (31. Oktober 2019)

*AW: mmorpg sind von der grafik entteuschend*



Pommes schrieb:


> Der Sinn eines MMO's ist es auch nicht, nur eine gute Grafik zu besitzen, sondern durch Zusammenspiel zu bestechen. Man stelle sich ein großes Duell mit 25 Spielern mit Crysis-Effekten vor?
> Es wäre unspielbar und würde keinen Spaß machen.
> MMO's werden für eine sehr hohe Anzahl an Spielern prorgammiert und die Entwickler möchten die, die einen weniger performanten Rechner haben, eben nicht außen vorlassen, da sie natürlich auch wirtschaftlich sehr interessant für den Publisher/ Entwickler sind (Hauptgruppe der Spieler). Der HDD-Bedarf ist wohl mit der Vielfältigkeit dieser Spiele zu erkären



Das kann ich so nicht behaupten. Ich bin z.B ganz offen gesagt eine Grafik Hure. Ich liebe es wenn es einen gewissen Standard hat. Als ich TESO angefangen hab, habe ich sehr schnell wieder aufgehört. Die Grafik von Skyrim ist nicht mehr aktuell und Teso tanzt Limbo sogar da darunter. Wenn die Welten wenig bis gar keine Vegetation haben wie in dem Fall zum Beispiel. Also die PC´s sind inzwischen selbst in der unteren Preisklasse echt Leistungsstark und die Entwickler sollten endlich mal ein MMORPG raus bringen dass einen wirklich weg haut. Es muss ja nicht Offline Benchmarks sprengen um Gottes willen.... aber ich würde sagen an skyrim sollte es sich mindestens orientieren. Eine Welt wo ich mich im Gebüsch verstecken kann oder zwischen Bäumen. Und die mich wirklich mitreißt. Wir sind soweit....


----------



## kero81 (31. Oktober 2019)

*AW: mmorpg sind von der grafik entteuschend*

Scheinbar nicht, sonst gäbe es sowas schon. BTW, wiel ange hast Du nach diesem Thread graben müssen?!


----------



## Todesklinge (1. November 2019)

*AW: mmorpg sind von der grafik entteuschend*

Warum die Grafik in vielen Spielen eher schlecht ist, liegt an der noch derzeit mangelnden Rechenleistung die es gibt.

Es gibt eben keine CPU oder GPU die stark genug wäre.
Man bräuchte vielleicht 200 CPU Kerne mit jeweils 10 Ghz pro Kern und das 3 fache noch mal für die Grafik, um die Grafik wirklich auf maximal treiben zu können.

Aktuell werden ALLE Spiele eben extra in der Grafik reduziert, siehe LOD (Level of Details) und noch vielen weiteren Features.
Auch die CPU Leistung ist absichtlich reduziert (kleinere Levels).
Eine open Welt besteht aus unmengen an kleinen Spielkarten, nur für den Spieler sieht es so aus als wäre die Welt wirklich eine Karte.


Die Spiele könnten viel schöner aussehen, nur eben gibt es noch keine PCs die das flüssig darstellen können.
Quanten Computer sind langsam im kommen und dann sind die noch fast unbezahlbar.
Wenn die Quanten Computer (komplett) ca. 2.000 Euro kosten, ab da gibt es dann auch foto realistische Grafiken.


----------



## JoM79 (1. November 2019)

*AW: mmorpg sind von der grafik entteuschend*

Quantencomputer im kommen?
Es gibt doch noch garkeine.
Nur einen Versuch von Google.

Aber zum Thema.
MMOs sollen auf so vielen Rechnern wie möglich funktionieren.
Und da ein Grossteil der Spieler eher einen Vierkerner mit ner GTX750/RX460 hat, wird eher in die Richtung optimiert.


----------



## Todesklinge (2. November 2019)

*AW: mmorpg sind von der grafik entteuschend*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Quantencomputer im kommen?
> Es gibt doch noch garkeine.
> Nur einen Versuch von Google.
> 
> ...



China hat schon seit 2017 Quantencomputer... die sind schon soweit an ein Quantencomputer-Netzwerk zu arbeiten in dem Daten teleportiert werden.

Chinas Quantencomputer sind die Schnellsten - WELT


Derzeit noch unbezahlbar aber für Spieler werden die auch in einigen Jahren von bedeutung sein und dann kann man noch viel schönere Welten erschaffen.


----------



## JoM79 (2. November 2019)

*AW: mmorpg sind von der grafik entteuschend*

Und genau das steht da nicht drin.


----------



## afrotobi (27. November 2019)

*AW: mmorpg sind von der grafik entteuschend*



Aven X schrieb:


> Wer ein *Massively Multiplayer Online Role-Playing Game *spielt, setzt die Priorität aufs Erleben, auf die Atmosphäre des Games mit anderen Spielern.
> 
> Sich hier über Grafik zu beschweren zeigt nur, dass der Thread Ersteller den Sinn eines *Massively Multiplayer Online Role-Playing Game *nicht verstanden hat.



Grafik hat aber auch viel mit Atmosphäre zutun, siehe Stalker, The Witcher oder jetzt RDR2. Von daher gehört es schon zu einem guten komplett  Paket dazu. 
Ich fande Age of Conan damals sehr sehr gut! Wobei die Grafik sicher auch nicht mehr die Beste ist, zumindest heutzutage.

Ansonsten gibt es ja Black Desert online und eine große MMORPG Hoffnung die leider total gefloppt ist, mit richtig guter Grafik: Bless .... Ich sehne mich auch nach einem Spiel was eine erwachsene Grafik hat. Ich kann persönlich leider nix mit der Comicgrafik eines WoW anfangen und schrecke deswegen immer wieder zurück. Mir gefällt es schlicht nicht. WoW mit Bless Grafik, das wäre etwas mit dem ich arbeiten könnte!


----------

